
Ask HN: How did you get your first Sponsor? - andreigaspar
Question: How did you get your first sponsor for your blog&#x2F;podcast&#x2F;platform&#x2F;website?
======
andreigaspar
Hey OP here.

I started looking around for sponsors yesterday.

I don't really know the ropes yet, but I feel like I have good enough stats to
show to land a sponsorship deal.

I was wondering if anybody here went through this process? If yes, how did you
approach it and how did you land your first sponsorship deal?

Stats for context: \- 100K+ pageviews this month \- 6000+ subscribers

